# hay as a basket filler



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there any reason not to use hay as a basket filler for gift baskets? Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Allergies?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

dust, allergies, plus you never know if you add a bug or two, or some mold, etc.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

good points, it jsut looks so pretty


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree, it's an awesome natural look.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

If it's super clean, why not? I cant use it for mine because my packages have holes at one end for sniffing that would let in dirt, dust, hair, etc. But I might use it for the stuff thats all tied up.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

I did use it as a basket filler a couple of times. there were no complaints.. of course the baskets were for goat people.. could be why... LOL


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I really want to use hay, I may soak some in water, let it dry and see what it looks like. That should solve some of the problems and I know I'll never run out of it at 1 AM  Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I could see if you picked it out and then cut each bundle on both ends so they were all the same size pieces...so it didn't look like you just went and snatched hay out of the feeders  Straw would be prettier. I know you all have the same natural moss that hangs down in the trees, and they sell that in stores for fill!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Go to walmart during Halloween...They sell bales of decoration straw that is super clean and would look really nice  stock up when everything goes 50% off since not a lot of folks buy it


----------

